# 1028LXE help advice



## PK778 (Feb 12, 2015)

Delete


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If you have a 1 inch gap you definitely have the wrong impeller and possibly the whole gearbox.

You have tried the rubber strips? You might need metal plate under the rubber to support it with that big of a gap. Run the metal to like 1/8" from the edge and then the rubber all the way to the edge as close as possible.


----------



## PK778 (Feb 12, 2015)

Delete


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

PK778 said:


> I used a thick mudflap and metal strapping, problem is it was hitting on the side where the cut out for the powermax auger area is, the metal is overlapped there so once trimmed down it doesn't clean the drum well. I meant to mention this in the original post, there's a lot of clearance behind the impeller drum to the back of the bucket housing. I can put my fingers behind it, when off of course. it fills with snow. It's odd. When I replaced the bearing, which was beyond toast, I didn't notice anything out of place, but I didn't have to remove the whole auger either, i could reach around and barely touch the carriage bolts with my fingers to hold them in place, actually one fell out and i was able to put it back in, there's enough clearance. Should have taking a few pictures
> 
> Is it possible it was bolted to the auger shaft in the wrong place, is there adjustments there?


 post some pics so I can have a looksee in there.


----------



## PK778 (Feb 12, 2015)

Delete


----------



## PK778 (Feb 12, 2015)

Delete


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I am going to need better pics. some need to be further out. and try to dry everything up in there. I can't see anything with those. take a vid of the clutch problem. even inside of the bowels of that machine.


----------



## PK778 (Feb 12, 2015)

Delete


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

PK778 said:


> I'll try to clear the snow out. It's cold can't get it to melt even on the garage


 GOT a hair dryer or heat gun.??????


----------



## PK778 (Feb 12, 2015)

Delete


----------



## PK778 (Feb 12, 2015)

Delete


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

there is always going to be more of a gap by the discharge chute. the space behind is also normal. now I have to read the start post to remember the rest of this thread.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

are any of the blades bent. is there slop up front. take a full frontal pic of the impeller blade for the masses here.


----------



## PK778 (Feb 12, 2015)

Delete


----------



## PK778 (Feb 12, 2015)

Front shot


----------



## PK778 (Feb 12, 2015)

Delete


----------



## caster (Mar 5, 2013)

Are there skid plates on your machine?


----------



## PK778 (Feb 12, 2015)

Delete


----------



## PK778 (Feb 12, 2015)

Delete


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

PK778 said:


> Anyone any ideas on the clutches video?


looks like you are going to have to get a little dirty. some thing is causing them to bind up. that impeller does look like it has seen better days. how old is that machine??????????


----------



## PK778 (Feb 12, 2015)

Delete


----------



## PK778 (Feb 12, 2015)

Delete


----------

